# Any Michigan People on here?



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Just seeing if there is anyone from Michigan on here??


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont know how far troy michigan is from toledo ohio but thts where i am. i go to UT


----------



## MiPit (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in Southgate. 

We got our first pit since it came with the house. We moved into the house after the owner kicked her kid out of it and told him to move back home with her. She's terrified of all dogs so she said "No can do." It was between him taking her to the pound or us taking her. I took the kids with me to meet the dog and it became clear it would be a good match when she walked past me and started licking the kids' hands.

I guess that's an intro and a "I live in MI" post.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bumps this since she's a SE Michigander!*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Good ole Ionia Michigan here..


----------



## MrPitBull (Nov 2, 2008)

First post and I am From Pontiac


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

Aare there ever any shows in the MI area? bc im really interested in going out to see some pitts in action when this crazy ass weather breaks


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Iam from southwestern Michigan...


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

hey im from hamtramck


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oakland county MI here!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

monroe, mi here!!!

bout 30 minutes south of detroit!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

burton here(flint)


----------

